# good rabbit vet in dundee area scotland



## two bunnies (Aug 28, 2011)

hi all,

i have two giant french lops and we are looking to get them neutered soon, i was wondering if anyone knows of a good vet in the dundee area of scotland?

thanks in advance


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

no idea bout scotland, hopefully someone will be able to help, alternatively u can ask the WRAF


----------



## meggy (Apr 19, 2009)

i don't know of a good vets in dundee. But the vets i go to in perth is really good one of the vets - Simon Girling, specialises in exotic animals and is really good with rabbits. 
The vets is called Girling and fraser vet practice and website is Girling & Fraser Ltd - Girling & Fraser Vet Practice

hope that helps


----------

